# RARE GT SHOW FLATLAND BMX!



## daytons305

this bike is very rare and they are are to come by now days its not 100% stock but its got some pricey add on's aswell. these start at 1000 bucks or more. im taking offers and trade offers.


----------



## LOWASME

taking offers and trade offers. 

What are you look for as far as Trades go?? :0


----------



## daytons305

im loooking for some 13' 100 spokes rims wrapped in white walls. a 8'' chain steering wheel just some of the things.....but let me know what u got.


----------



## LOWASME

Were U live? 

I can get my old 13 back. 

Its a set 5 13x7 ALL chrome 100 spokes with 6-7 tires i think.

All tire's are 155/80r/13

I'll have to check out with my boy who has them now.

How much would take for this bike?


----------



## daytons305

im from canada. and cuz i need money right now id probbly take 800 bucks witch is very low for this bike. its mint condition its been in my room for the last couple years everything is new on it. lmk what u can do on those wheels and if u got pics


----------



## LOWASME

I was the first one in Ohio have back in 1998 befor they came out in 1999. I paid $550.00 for this bikes.

Theres now way you'll get $800.00 for this bike. Its not all o.g. :nono:

You paint this Frame,Forks,You switch out all the parts on this thing.

on Ebay all og got for around $699-$750.

the first pic is the first day I got it. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons305

this bike is the last year they came out. and ive never seen them go for that much on ebay i see them starting bid at 600-700. give me offers then im not here to rip anyone off.


----------



## daytons305

do you still got that polished alloy show?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by daytons305_@May 26 2010, 05:43 AM~17608214
> *do you still got that polished alloy show?
> *



I wish I did,but no. I crack the frame. So I put the parts on a Hoffman EP bike that I sold to one of my buddys back in Ohio years ago :biggrin:


----------



## daytons305

ahhh thats to bad man i want a 1998 polished show


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

are the cranks on backwards? because i dont see a left hand drive freewheel?? is the bike complete or as seen in the pics?


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2010, 09:47 PM~17617222
> *are the cranks on backwards? because i dont see a left hand drive freewheel?? is the bike complete or as seen in the pics?
> *


Good eye .


----------



## daytons305

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 26 2010, 09:47 PM~17617222
> *are the cranks on backwards? because i dont see a left hand drive freewheel?? is the bike complete or as seen in the pics?
> *


ya those pics are from a couple months ago the chain wheel is on the right hand side like its suppose to be. its also a brand new 22t green animal chainwheel. i have 2 gt show cranks to. there going for 200 bucks each on ebay.


----------



## LOWASME

For the people that don't know,This was first Frame to have peg made into it. YES this bike has 5 pegs :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by daytons305_@May 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17617610
> *ya  those pics are from a couple months ago the chain wheel is on the right hand side like its suppose to be. its also a brand new 22t green animal chainwheel. i have 2 gt show cranks to. there going for 200 bucks each on ebay.
> *


you dont happen to be looking for hydraulic parts?? :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 26 2010, 01:06 AM~17606957
> *I was the first one in Ohio have back in 1998 befor they came out in 1999. I paid $550.00 for this bikes.
> 
> Theres now way you'll get $800.00 for this bike. Its not all o.g. :nono:
> 
> You paint this Frame,Forks,You switch out all the parts on this thing.
> 
> on Ebay all og got for around $699-$750.
> 
> the first pic is the first day I got it.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## daytons305

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 28 2010, 10:27 PM~17637843
> *you dont happen to be looking for hydraulic parts?? :biggrin:
> *


im looking for a full set up what do u got


----------



## King Of Rimz

NICE GT SHOW, THOSE FSA CRANKS ARE TITS...


----------



## daytons305

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 1 2010, 06:55 PM~17668637
> *NICE GT SHOW, THOSE FSA CRANKS ARE TITS...
> *


you know it buddy i got 2 sets of them. im willing to trade this for a set of 13'' 100 spokes with white wall tires.


----------



## krushcut

Hello!!!!
Do you still have the gt show?????
I want it!!!!

Thanks

Sébastien


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 27 2010, 11:40 PM~17629637
> *For the people that don't know,This was first Frame to have peg made into it. YES this bike has 5 pegs  :thumbsup:
> *


enlighten me....


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 12 2010, 07:42 PM~17770455
> *enlighten me....
> *


The 5th peg is made in to frame right were the BB is. Have this guy take a pic of it to show you. Or just look it in older GT mag that talk's about it. This frame made new tricks for flatlanders all over. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17771444
> *The 5th peg is made in to frame right were the BB is. Have this guy take a pic of it to show you. Or just look it in older GT mag that talk's about it. This frame made new tricks for flatlanders all over. :biggrin:
> *


yep, now i wanna see a pic, i never seen anything like that before.... :wow:


----------



## daytons305




----------



## daytons305

first person with $750 takes it along with the secnond gt show crank worth 250 alone


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by daytons305_@Jun 13 2010, 07:58 AM~17773193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Never knew that . :wow:


----------



## Bobby Lewis

Ok I know it's old discussion but I take a chance.
The bike is still available?


----------

